# Stop pretending now



## Roshini

Here it is..........'Stop pretending now. I know you too well. All you do is pretend, pretend and pretend. Don't you lie to me now.'

Thanks guys.


----------



## Roshini

Here it is..........'Stop pretending now. I know you too well. All you do is pretend, pretend and pretend. Don't you lie to me now.'

Thanks guys.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> 'Stop pretending now. I know you too well. All you do is pretend, pretend and pretend. Don't you lie to me now.'



Tigilan mo nga ang pag-papangap. Kilala na kita. Wala kang ginawa kun'di mag-pangap ng mag-pangap ng mag-pangap. 'Wag ka ng mag-sinungaling sa akin ngayon.

*I translated it on how will filipino say it commonly...
Stop - Tigilan
pretending - pagpapangap
now - ngayon (i added 'mo' and 'nga' so that the sentence is constructed strongly)
know - alam(when you know somethin)/kilala(for living things)
   i know that - alam ko iyan
   i know you -  kilala na kita
too well - ng mabuti(in the sentence but when used in other way it'll change meaning)
do - ginawa
pretend - pangap
don't - huwag (short term: 'wag)
lie - sinungaling


----------



## Roshini

Hey there, wei-wei. Thanks alot. You've been a great help to mua. But it is still difficult for me to get these into my head. Terrible me!*sighs*.


----------



## wEi-wEi

_hey, don't worry... it takes time to learn.. hehe! it'll be my pleasure, helping someone who wants to learn our language..._


----------



## Roshini

Hehe. I try not to. But then again thanks once more. But can you like reply in tagalog to me so maybe in that way I will be able to correct my mistakes and learn to speak at write appropriately. Thanks again wEI-wEI.


----------



## wEi-wEi

aba! sige ba magsasalita ako ng tagalog.... (try explaning this to me) n_n


----------



## Roshini

Well, I think it means ok, I will reply to you in tagalog. ??? what is aba?
I think so that's what it means. hehehehehehehehehehehe.


----------



## wEi-wEi

aba = it's an expression like "oh! yeah!" hehe! something like that... or "wow!" an expression that's excited... or surprise... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Paanong ay paliwanag ko? Ok lang, di ba? Pero kung hindi totoo iyan, pwede ba correct iyan so ako? Maraming salamat sayo.


----------



## wEi-wEi

ummm.. what do you mean... hehe! medyo hindi ko xa ma-gets... 

(ummm.. what do you mean... hehe! i kinda can't get it...)


----------



## Roshini

Oh what i'm trying to say is :
How's my translation (of your sentence) But, if it is wrong, can you please correct for me(I know it should have been correct para sa'kin). Yup, that's a bout it.


----------



## wEi-wEi

what sentence did you translate?


----------



## Roshini

sige ba magsasalita ako ng tagalog - this sentence.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> sige ba magsasalita ako ng tagalog



sure, i'll be speaking tagalog > this is the translation


----------



## Roshini

Ok. alam mo, Translate this please:

And then, nu’ng ako lang mag-isa, nagawa ko. Ako ang nagmamaneho all the time, nakakuha ako ng lisensiya ko. So, may mga bagay na takot silang ipagawa sa akin na hindi nila alam kung kaya ko o hindi. And then na-prove ko na kaya ko at nagawa ko nu’ng ako’y mag-isa. So, ang dami-dami kong na-experience na mga bagay-bagay, ang dami kong natutuhan na hindi ko nagagawa pag andyan ang parents ko kasi siyempre, mas gusto nilang sila na lang ‘yung gumawa kaysa sa ako ang pagagawin nila, di ba? I don’t think pagrerebelde ‘yun, kasi kung pagrerebelde ‘yun, eh, di sana hindi na ako babalik sa bahay. Kasi, parang kinain ko rin ‘yung sinabi ko, di ba?”
 
Thanks. hehe :0P


----------



## wEi-wEi

> And then, nu’ng ako lang mag-isa, nagawa ko. Ako ang nagmamaneho all the time, nakakuha ako ng lisensiya ko. So, may mga bagay na takot silang ipagawa sa akin na hindi nila alam kung kaya ko o hindi. And then na-prove ko na kaya ko at nagawa ko nu’ng ako’y mag-isa. So, ang dami-dami kong na-experience na mga bagay-bagay, ang dami kong natutuhan na hindi ko nagagawa pag andyan ang parents ko kasi siyempre, mas gusto nilang sila na lang ‘yung gumawa kaysa sa ako ang pagagawin nila, di ba? I don’t think pagrerebelde ‘yun, kasi kung pagrerebelde ‘yun, eh, di sana hindi na ako babalik sa bahay. Kasi, parang kinain ko rin ‘yung sinabi ko, di ba?”



and then, when i'm alone i did it. i drive all the time, and got the license. So, they're afraid to do some things to me because they don't know if i can. And then, i proved to them that i can do it on my own. So, i got lots of experience in many things, i learned lots of things; things that i can't do when my parents around, because you know, they like to do things for me than i doing things for them, right? i don't think that it's like rebelling to them, if it is i would not come back to our house. 'Coz it's like i ate my own word, right?


**here it is... have fun...


----------



## Roshini

Oh ic. Now I understand. Thank you ya. Its from Kristine Hermosa's interview, a long time ago, i guess. Thanks anyway.


----------



## wEi-wEi

oh... really... so you're her fan hehe! ic...


----------



## Roshini

Not really. I'm more of Jericho Rosales fan. A lot of people say that I look like her, as in lips, sense of humour, facial expression...etc. Hehehe. But I don't really like her. Hehe. By the way, do you watch 'Sana'y wala nang wakas'? Its a filipino drama, which was aired here a year ago, and now aired again for the second time.


----------



## wEi-wEi

oh! really!!! hehe! yah... i watched it before.. but i didn't had an oppurtunity to finish it... because of my school thingyyy... jericho has drama it's "Panday" he looks different there.. what can you say about "sana'y wala nang wakas (hoping there'll be no end)"...


----------



## Roshini

Have you watched Panday? What does it mean? .....Well, sana'y wala nang wakas, is an amazing and wonderful saop. I really really enjoyed it very much. I think Jericho looks better in any hairstyle. Oh ya, he's coming to Malaysia on the 12th of March to have a concert regarding his album 'Loose Fit'. Do you know anything about it? If you do, please tell me more. Thanks. Miss kita.


----------



## wEi-wEi

"Panday" it's his new soap... sure i'l try to inform you if i got something new... hehe! miss din kita! toodlezzz!


----------



## Roshini

What does 'Panday' mean? Is it someone's name or what? Thanks anyway. miss din kita. adios!


----------

